# 50 years of schwinn built bicycle books question



## Jim sciano (May 23, 2022)

So I recently purchased this 50 years of schwinn built bicycles from a fellow caber. It appears to be a leather or faux leather binding. I have another NOS book that seems to have more of a fabric type covering and then of course a “paperback” version. Does anyone know the story of the different combinations? They all seem to be identical inside except for the “paperback” which has no color inside. All of the copyright dates are the same (first edition). I saw somewhere and I can’t remember where, mentioned that the leather or faux leather could have been an edition for all of the executives?  Just curious if anyone can confirm or has a different story. Thanks


----------



## bobcycles (May 23, 2022)

I believe a "dealer only" book...funny....I asked the seller about that one...sure looked like the Primo version
but sorta hard to tell by pix...seller thought it wasn't the leather one...or faux leather one.
NICE SCORE....they are very hard to find


----------



## Jim sciano (May 24, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> I believe a "dealer only" book...funny....I asked the seller about that one...sure looked like the Primo version
> but sorta hard to tell by pix...seller thought it wasn't the leather one...or faux leather one.
> NICE SCORE....they are very hard to find



Thanks for the info


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2022)

how much do they go for ??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2022)

About $40.00 US on up.  From memory, they were hard to find and then a bunch showed up in a warehouse in the early 1990's which dropped the price for a while.





						BookFinder.com: Search results
					

Find nearly any book: new, used, rare and textbooks. Get the best deal by comparing prices from over 100,000 booksellers.




					www.bookfinder.com


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> About $40.00 US on up.  From memory, they were hard to find and then a bunch showed up in a warehouse in the early 1990's which dropped the price for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Topic was the leather or Faux Leather bound ones...

They are quite scarce and not the same as the 40.00 range common versions


----------



## Jim sciano (May 24, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> About $40.00 US on up.  From memory, they were hard to find and then a bunch showed up in a warehouse in the early 1990's which dropped the price for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems to be the going rate for the normal hardcover book. Not sure about the leather version though.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2022)

I HAVE AN ORIGINAL 50 YEAR BOOK CLOTH BOUND
THAT WAS DEDICATED TO A FRIEND OF IGNAZ SCHWINN
AND SIGNED BY IGNAZ.


----------



## Jim sciano (May 25, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE ABORIGINAL 50 YEAR BOOK CLOTH BOUND
> THAT WAS DEDICATED TO A FRIEND OF IGNAZ SCHWINN
> AND SIGNED BY IGNAZ.



Wow, if you ever want to part with that, shoot me a message. I would love to own a Ignaz autograph.


----------



## Rayzur (May 28, 2022)

What year did these books come out ?


----------



## 1817cent (May 28, 2022)

I believe it was 1945.


----------



## Jim sciano (May 28, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I believe it was 1945.



Yes


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 28, 2022)

1945


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 28, 2022)

Rayzur said:


> What year did these books come out ?



1945


----------



## Goldenrod (May 29, 2022)

At the Schwinn Museum sale (around 1994) some were found and sold in brown original boxes.  I was born in 1945 and the pictures are worth every penny of $40.  Some were unboxed.


----------

